# Why PHANTOM HARBOR is so important and why you should watch...



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello Fellow Haunters -

First of all, let me thank those of you who read the previous thread, went to www.phantomharbor.com and watched the latest episode. 
Recently, I was contacted by someone who wanted me to take the show, edit it down to just the effects shots, and repost it set to scary music citing that the show was too long for the Internet. I could do that. It would take an afternoon, but let me tell you why I'm not going to:

We need Phantom Harbor.

Not just me. We all do. If you are over 40 years old, then you remember what it was like growing up and what Halloween USED to be like. You recall the cool yard haunts and costumes but you also remembered the Halloween Specials and movies. You remember IT'S THE GREAT PUMPKIN CHARLIE BROWN and the Halloween Film Festivals and the local Horror Hosts and if you older, you remember the LIVE Spook Shows that happened at local theaters and drive ins. If you're under 40, you are the new blood, the new energy, the new haunters looking to scare neighborhood kids and keep the mythos of this night preserved, inspiring generations behind you to one day pick up the baton and begin haunting themselves. 

Yes, Halloween is multi-billion dollar industry now, but, speaking personally, there is a reason why I prefer yard haunts to Knotts Berry Farm or Universal Horror Nights. There's a reason I'm a part of this forum - Because first and foremost, I'm one of YOU! I still put out my ghosts, smoke machines, colored lights, sound fx and music every Halloween and I get a TON of trick-or-treaters. I'm the guy that gives kids wearing costumes not just candy, but rubber spiders, skull rings, etc. I encourage this night in young people. So what does this have to do with Phantom Harbor?

Phantom Harbor, by and large, is made in a one-car garage in a Los Angeles suburb. Yes, I get friends to help when they can, but most of the time, its me going it alone, figuring things out, making stuff, and posting videos ABSOLUTELY FREE! I'm not charging money (yes, I try to sell T-Shirts to help with the costs but I've sold exactly NONE through my web site). But most of all, I'm TRYING to get YOU involved.

I want there to be a place where you can show off your incredible work to a wider audience. I'm trying to build a community of people who love spooky, creepy things and yes, I'm trying to keep it family-friendly so kids can watch and get inspired as well. Phantom Harbor is for you. I look forward to e-mails containing videos, photos, stories, poems whatever...I want to help share your work with everyone. Everyone puts so much effort, energy, imagination and yes, money into their work - it is continually inspiring.

So, if you don't know who we are, please visit www.phantomharbor.com. Check out the stories, the galleries, the blog etc. I don't want you to buy a T-Shirt, I want you to feel a part of our little community. Hope to see you there soon.

Thanks,

Shannon Shea


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Everybody for your continued support! SERIOUSLY, send your Costume, Yard Haunt, Short Films to [email protected] for inclusion in our HALLOWEEN TREATS the next two weeks!


----------

